# Storing Cyclogest



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm living in Venezuela, where the average temperature in my house is around 28 degrees c.  I have some Cyclogest from a previous cycle that is still in date.  Do you know whether it will still be effective if it has been kept at a temperature of higher than the recommended 25 degrees?

Thanks very much

BlueSoo


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi BlueSoo,

Storage of drugs in warm climates can be a problem as its difficult to keep things cool. If you can try to find the coolest spot/room in the house and ensure that the drugs are kept in original container and away from any direct light.

A few degrees above 25 shouldn't be a problem especially if they are still in date. The main issue would be the integrity of the pessary itself as the wax base could be affected at higher temperatures (they are obviously designed to melt at body temp   ). As a rule drugs should be stored at room temp where possible but certainly not above 30C.

Manufacturers usually do testing on their products at certain temperatures to make sure they are stable over their shelf life, but at they don't expect then to be stored above room temp then they don't tend to spend the money on tests at high temperatures. This means that there is usually very little information available about storage at high temps and if you ask the company they'll often say they have no data to support this. However drugs are stored and used in tropical climates all the time with no adverse effects so its probably fine.

Sorry there isn't a definitive answer but hope this helps you decide what to do.

Lots of love and luck for this cycle

Maz x


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Maz - that's very helpful.  

I think I'll use a mixture of Cyclogest and Utrogestan - which is what they prescribe here.  That way if the Cyclogest isn't quite as potent as it should be, then it shouldn't matter too much...

Cheers

BlueSoo


----------

